
How to get your resume noticed? - nansal
http://www.dg.ca/blog/how-to-get-your-resume-noticed-in-canada
======
megamindbrian2
Move to the US and be judged by a computer playing psychological games on you:
[https://www.inc.com/melanie-curtin/resumes-dont-help-you-
hir...](https://www.inc.com/melanie-curtin/resumes-dont-help-you-hire-
innovative-people-but-this-does-hint-teslas-doing-it.html)

~~~
ryanmercer
I threw the article out the second story window here

>They're designed to elicit the answer to that critical question: How hungry
are you?

>Hungry people are driven to succeed.

------
IronWolve
One of the things I've done, added a skills list page with my resume. 3
columns, top down with expert, intermediate, novice sections. Then added a
bunch of skills in each category.

Then it helps avoid the back and forth to ask if I have a skill set and my
level. Also has a nice benefit of updating the automatic readers with a
skillset list.

Worked for me.

